# Golf Forums Ryder Cup Competition!!!



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok fellas, I have an idea (that actually was sparked by Fore!). North America (this includes you Canadadadadians) vs. Everyone Else.

The way we will do it is this:

Read This Post here:
http://www.golfforum.com/general-golf-discussion/1455-just-reminder.html

That site will be used to calculate your handicap, based on a *minimum* of 5 rounds that you have entered scores for.

If your course isn't entered, you can go to 'score tracker' then 'add course'.

For those of you in Canada and Europe, there is so far no option for international courses (I'll PM the guy who runs it an suggest it) but for the time being, you can use 'UK' or 'CN' to enter your courses 'state'.

After you have entered 5 rounds and been given a calculated handicap based off your scores, you're ready to go.

Maybe try to get 4 guys from over the pond, and 4 guys from North America. Then we set up the matches, and once you and your opponent have played, you take the score you shot, subtract your handicap, and the lowest score - handicap is the winner. One point given per match, we'd play a round-robin format. 

So what you'd need to do it this:
Sign up
Either: Golf 5 rounds and enter the scores OR Find 5 somewhat recent scorecards and enter your scores from them.

Then once the teams/matchups have been decided, then you need to go and golf!

You'd play everyone from the other team, so that'd be 4 rounds. However long it takes to play 4 rounds, but hopefully something along the lines of one round a week would be good... and then you have to enter your score right afterwards, so we know what round matches up with what opponent.

The key in this is *HONESTY*. There's nothing on the line here, but to have some fun. If it's gonna work, then we all have to be honest about it.

Anybody up for some friends competition? I am!

*Team North America*
ghost *[HCP = 22.2]*

*International Team*
Fore! *[HCP = 25.3]*


*Requirement Status*
_Sign Up for MyGolfHQ_
-ghost (Name: Bob Mooers)
-Fore! (Name: Philip Datson)

_Play 5 18-hole rounds and enter your scores_
-ghost (rounds completed)
-Fore! (rounds completed)


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

hang on i thought it was my idea 

also sign me up for it.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> hang on i thought it was my idea
> 
> also sign me up for it.



it was! 

you sparked it. But I can see this working out fairly well 

Just post your progress towards the requirements, and I'll update the original post up top to reflect everyone's progress.

Once we get 8 people on board and ready to go, we can start the competition.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of fun. I don't know if I could compete since it's snowing outside here now.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun. I don't know if I could compete since it's snowing outside here now.



crap, I just realized that alot fo you guys are shut down for the season now huh?

baaaaaaahhhh....

Who here actually still has the ability to go to a course that's open? I guess that should be the #1 concern.

(Forgive me for not thinking of that, I'm rather spoiled out here in the desert with golf year-round!! :laugh: )


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I could fly somewhere for a round of golf, but I'd miss out on Thanksgiving dinner. I'm sure there are some other members that are also not in the snow belt.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

well i know where are plenty of brits on the forum. were never affected by snow. just rain, wind and freezing temperatures.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> well i know where are plenty of brits on the forum. were never affected by snow. just rain, wind and freezing temperatures.



let me know if/when you sign up and enter your courses/scores


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Fore! I see you signed up.

What's your name? (So I can search/add you as a friend) - Real name, not 'Fore' lol. (PM me if you dont want it posted)


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

ive added you as a friend already. i think :dunno: 

my real name is Philip Datson (AKA the slicemiester  )

also ive entered 5 scorecards but i cant get my handicap. do you know why?


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> ive added you as a friend already. i think :dunno:
> 
> my real name is Philip Datson (AKA the slicemiester  )
> 
> also ive entered 5 scorecards but i cant get my handicap. do you know why?



I'll see what I can find out for you.

I noticed the missing HCP too, I was looking for it...


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

were you looking for my handicap or yours?


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> were you looking for my handicap or yours?



Well I don't have 5 rounds in yet - I was looking to view yours


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

yeah i just had a look at your stats. youre better than me. but then again who isnt?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Im out for a few weeks due to my back


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

Police said:


> Im out for a few weeks due to my back


old fogey


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

It is warm enough for a round today in Michigan but I have a food hangover from yesterday. Maybe I'll at least get to a driving range to work off some of the food I ate


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Police said:


> Im out for a few weeks due to my back


You going to be OK? I've seen a lot of golf games ruined by back ailments. As I got older, I guess I got impatient and never let myself heal properly. Don't make the same mistake I did.

As for Fore's comment, I'll hold your coat while you beat him to a senseless pulp...


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

well he is a year older than me you know.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> well he is a year older than me you know.



So that makes him what, 13?

:laugh: 

What happened to your back, Police? 


_a little too overzealous with those nudie magazines?!_

:cheeky4:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

no that makes him 14 ACTUALY :cheeky4: 

also, about the nudie mags, i think it probably was.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Dec. 1st the handicaps will be updated (as well as every 1st and 16th thereafter)


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I like the new TITLE ghost!


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> I like the new TITLE ghost!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

and you call ME a post whore


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I try to make "meaningful" posts almost 99% of the time.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> I try to make "meaningful" posts almost 99% of the time.


sorry, im talking to ghost.

i mean " :thumbsup: " how does that help?

its a bloomin disgrace.


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Handicaps are up.

Ok, so far we have one person per team.

Any other takers? You UK'ers dissapoint me


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

hey your lot have only got as many people as us.

lol ghost it looks like its gonna be a matchplay comp between you and me.


----------

